# Sex my Auratus please.....Sex them Up!



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hers a link to their pics

Dendrobates Auratus Photos by johnboyle1451 | Photobucket



Also these pics are misc of 3 frogs in a group since birth from my good friend Bill Schwinn! Taken all today 8-24-2013


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

with all do respect, you need better pics. closer pics if you can. and side view pics. from what i have learned, you can tell the difference in sex between the toes, the arch in the back and fatness/size that they have on them. 

but from viewing the pics the first pic i would speculate is female.

3rd pic: male? not 100% sure

4th pic: male

5th pic: female?

6th pic: female

the rest of the pics are too dark and too far out to tell.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

all look female to me except the 2nd pic.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you guys. I will take better pics with some comparative objects for size etc and repost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

